# Leopard Gecko heating source



## Brendan (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey I was thinking about getting a leopard gecko, however, I need to know some answers for the heat source.

Right now I currently have an infrared red heat lamp (75W) which will make the temperature about 85F-90F on the hotside, however, for my own pleasure I don't really like the red light as it kind of hurts my eyes and overall I just don't really like looking at it.

So, well, I would like to get one of those regular heat bulbs that gives off the white light or the standard colour light that they emit.

So what kind of bulb should I go for?

I mean, there's so many kinds to choose from, but I don't know which to get.

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/lighting_info.php


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 5, 2008)

I think you should go for a ceramic heating element. They do not emit light so it is ideal for you and the gecko (though you may have to distance it a little more because they get pretty darned hot).


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 5, 2008)

I would skip bulbs altogether and go with an undertank heater. They also don't give off any light, need replacing far less often than bulbs that will burn out on you, and I consider them less of a fire hazard if set up properly. 

Plus I know leos aren't high-humidity creatures, but the ceramic heating bulb I got for my python in case of emergencies dries out the air to almost no humidity whatsoever in a matter of a couple hours.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 5, 2008)

RoachGirlRen said:


> I think you should go for a ceramic heating element. They do not emit light so it is ideal for you and the gecko (though you may have to distance it a little more because they get pretty darned hot).


I don't want to use ceramic heat emitters.

They are too hot, and to be honest I want light. My room is very dark and so if I use a bulb that emits light, I'll actually be able to see whats going on in the enclosure. 



Mushroom Spore said:


> I would skip bulbs altogether and go with an undertank heater. They also don't give off any light, need replacing far less often than bulbs that will burn out on you, and I consider them less of a fire hazard if set up properly.
> 
> Plus I know leos aren't high-humidity creatures, but the ceramic heating bulb I got for my python in case of emergencies dries out the air to almost no humidity whatsoever in a matter of a couple hours.


I have two heat mats, and I hate them. They are so weak and don't give the required amount of heat needed. 

So anyhow I'm still looking for an answer to my question. What kind of bulb that emits light, should I get (other than an infrared red)?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 5, 2008)

Go to the Rzilla (http://www.zilla-rules.com/) website, they came out with a great line of light fixtures and bulbs. I recommend picking and choosing from them.

Jackie


----------



## Logan09 (Jan 5, 2008)

"I have two heat mats, and I hate them. They are so weak and don't give the required amount of heat needed."

I dont know what kind of heat mats you have but mine stay a constant 90 degrees thats what I use for my Leo's and I live in a big house in michigan where its about 10 degrees out side now. Plus their nocturnal.

But if you want bulbs I would just get zoo med or any brand basking bulbs not to high of watts though depending on your cage size they also have ReptiSun bulbs. Consider that your going to be spending alot of money on bulbs though as Leo's live a long time.


----------



## tyrant963 (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe a blue bulb might work?:?  They dont hurt my eyes like the red ones, and they dont turn your enclosure blue either. and i believe leos are nocturnal.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah... leopard geckos are adverse to bright lighting in general, which a standard incandesant(sp?) basking lamp would be. The whole reason for the red light is that they can't really see it, so you can keep from having a massive temperature drop at night and still view the gecko during the day. You probably would not see much of your gecko if you put a blaring bright basking light over the tank.

I like my red lights... they make the room all sexy in a western european street way. XD


----------



## rollinkansas (Jan 5, 2008)

Dont get hung up on "reptile" bulbs

you can find all the lighting you need at a Home Depot for a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 5, 2008)

Logan09 said:


> I dont know what kind of heat mats you have but mine stay a constant 90 degrees thats what I use for my Leo's and I live in a big house in michigan where its about 10 degrees out side now. Plus their nocturnal.


Same experience here, I have a heat mat for my snake and it stays 90 easy and has for a couple years now.

Brendan, the problem is not heat mats, it's that you've bought crappy heat mats.  I'm using the Exo-Terra Desert model, what are you using? :?


----------



## Brendan (Jan 5, 2008)

Jackie said:


> Go to the Rzilla (http://www.zilla-rules.com/) website, they came out with a great line of light fixtures and bulbs. I recommend picking and choosing from them.
> 
> Jackie


There are so many to choose from, and I'm not sure how they work differently. Do they work differently or do they all work the same? I want a light that won't harm the gecko, but at the same time give enough heat aswell as emit a safe, non harmful ray of light. 



Logan09 said:


> "I have two heat mats, and I hate them. They are so weak and don't give the required amount of heat needed."
> 
> I dont know what kind of heat mats you have but mine stay a constant 90 degrees thats what I use for my Leo's and I live in a big house in michigan where its about 10 degrees out side now. Plus their nocturnal.
> 
> But if you want bulbs I would just get zoo med or any brand basking bulbs not to high of watts though depending on your cage size they also have ReptiSun bulbs. Consider that your going to be spending alot of money on bulbs though as Leo's live a long time.


I'm using the Exo Terra Rainforest Small heat mat. It only bumps up the temperature by like 5 degrees celcius. 



tyrant963 said:


> Maybe a blue bulb might work?:?  They dont hurt my eyes like the red ones, and they dont turn your enclosure blue either. and i believe leos are nocturnal.


Do you mean something like this? http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/night_glo.php



RoachGirlRen said:


> Yeah... leopard geckos are adverse to bright lighting in general, which a standard incandesant(sp?) basking lamp would be. The whole reason for the red light is that they can't really see it, so you can keep from having a massive temperature drop at night and still view the gecko during the day. You probably would not see much of your gecko if you put a blaring bright basking light over the tank.
> 
> I like my red lights... they make the room all sexy in a western european street way. XD


So you mean I should just stick with my infrared red bulb? The whole reason why I wanted to get a bulb that emits a standard white light is because the red light hurts my eyes and is so dark XD. Eh, but if the geckos don't like bulbs that emit standard white light, then I guess I'll just stick with the infrared red. 



rollinkansas said:


> Dont get hung up on "reptile" bulbs
> 
> you can find all the lighting you need at a Home Depot for a hell of a lot cheaper.


Nah, I'm actually not too confident on those type. 



Mushroom Spore said:


> Same experience here, I have a heat mat for my snake and it stays 90 easy and has for a couple years now.
> 
> Brendan, the problem is not heat mats, it's that you've bought crappy heat mats.  I'm using the Exo-Terra Desert model, what are you using? :?


Oh I think it is the problem with the heat mats. My heat mat is made by Exo Terra as well...its the Rainforest Small.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 6, 2008)

Another problem may be the size. Ideally, a UTH should cover about one third or slightly more of the underside of the tank. I don't know how small the Small are, but that could be part of it. (Also I think the rainforest model IS a little weaker than the desert, but it shouldn't be that much weaker.)

The only other thing I can think of is that you make the fairly common mistake of measuring the temperature in the tank by putting a thermometer on a wall or something, when it's the temperature on the *floor* that matters and is going to be warmer than 4-5 inches up where the gecko won't be anyway.


----------

